# Drachenlord: Live-Streams von Behörden vorerst gestoppt



## AntonioFunes (2. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Live-Streams von Behörden vorerst gestoppt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Live-Streams von Behörden vorerst gestoppt*


----------



## FredVorzeiger (2. Februar 2019)

Ihr seid spät dran.
Vorläufig ist die Staffel mal beendet. Oder sogar die Serie?


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Februar 2019)

Das wird die Hater überhaupt nicht freuen. Die finden ja ihren Spaß daran, diese Wurst zu ärgern und nieder zu machen. 

Besser ist, dass der Kerl erst gar keine Lizenz erhält und keine Videos mehr uploaden darf. Schon allein, um ihn zu schützen und Hatern etwas  Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## Gorgomir (2. Februar 2019)

1. Es ist absolut erbärmlich wie die Leute den armen Kerl drangsalieren. Es keine Rechtfertigung für dieses asoziale Verhalten, jeder dieser Hater gehört weggesperrt. Ich habe mir ein paar seiner Videos angesehen und finde ihn ganz witzig und nett, ich würde mich jedenfall gerne mal mit ihm bei einem Bierchen hinsetzen und ihm gesellschaft leisten. 

2. Diese Lizenz ist absolut lächerlich und reine Abzocke.


----------



## FredVorzeiger (2. Februar 2019)

Gorgomir schrieb:


> 1. Es ist absolut erbärmlich wie die Leute den armen Kerl drangsalieren. Es keine Rechtfertigung für dieses asoziale Verhalten, jeder dieser Hater gehört weggesperrt. Ich habe mir ein paar seiner Videos angesehen und finde ihn ganz witzig und nett, ich würde mich jedenfall gerne mal mit ihm bei einem Bierchen hinsetzen und ihm gesellschaft leisten.
> 
> 2. Diese Lizenz ist absolut lächerlich und reine Abzocke.



 Dann schau mal genauer hin was er die letzten 5 Jahre so rausgelassen hat. 
Oder gug mal sein PH Account an was da so los ist. 
Ach der Typ ist der letzte mit dem man Mitleid haben sollte


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2019)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> Dann schau mal genauer hin was er die letzten 5 Jahre so rausgelassen hat.
> Oder gug mal sein PH Account an was da so los ist.
> Ach der Typ ist der letzte mit dem man Mitleid haben sollte



Man muss ihn nicht mögen, aber das gibt keinem das Recht, ihm (und dem Dorf, in dem er lebt und den lokalen Polizeikräften) über Jahre das Leben zur Hölle zu machen, sich darüber zu amüsieren, nur weil der Typ leicht zu provozieren ist. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man nem unfreundlichen Gehbehinderten die Krücken oder den Rollstuhl klauen und sich immer wieder über ihn lustig machen. Absolut asozial, die Schwächen einer Person zum eigenen Vergnügen auszunutzen, nur weil man die entsprechende Person unsympathisch findet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Februar 2019)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> Dann schau mal genauer hin was er die letzten 5 Jahre so rausgelassen hat.
> Oder gug mal sein PH Account an was da so los ist.
> Ach der Typ ist der letzte mit dem man Mitleid haben sollte



Und seine verbalen Auswüchse rechtfertigen den Terror (was anderes ist das nicht mehr) gegen ihn und sein Heimatdorf? 

Dass der Kerl therapiert gehört, darin sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Sicher ist er kein Typ, mit dem ich ein Bier trinken würde. Aber ihm das Leben zur Hölle zu machen, nur weil er provoziert und sich selbst provozieren lässt, ist bedeutend schlimmer als das, was er von sich gibt.

Ich hab tatsächlich schon einige Videos von dem Kerl gesehen und auch einige Videos von Leuten, die ihn haten. Mitleid? Nein. Aber Mitgefühl (Ja, das ist tatsächlich was anderes als Mitleid  )empfinde ich durchaus für den Kerl und ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Kerl psychisch so gequält wird.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2019)

Die "Hater" sind halt auch zu blöd um zu begreifen, dass keine Sau diesen Kerl kennen würde wenn die "Hater" nicht so einen Tamtam um ihn machen würde. Würde man ihn, wie jeden "Doof", der irgendeinen Quatsch per YouTube von sich gibt, einfach belächeln und die Videos gar nicht schauen, dann hätte keine 2 Monate bei YouTube aktiv Inhalte hochgeladen...  Aber scheinbar gibt es halt zu viele Leute, die irgendein Hassobjekt brauchen und zu viel Zeit haben, um sich in so einen Driss reinzusteigern…


----------



## ICamus (2. Februar 2019)

Es ist wie im Artikel geschrieben. Hat man damit nichts zu tun, ist es besser sich nicht mit dem Typen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## LostViking (2. Februar 2019)

Ah, PC Games möchte sich auch noch ein Stück vom Kuchen holen. 
Man könnte ja das ganze drumherum mal ausblenden und einen Artikel darüber schreiben was diese Rundfunklizenzen für eine Zumutung an kleinere Streamer sind... 

Nächstes mal vielleicht an den eigenen Rat halten und den Drachenlord einfach ignorieren


----------



## FredVorzeiger (2. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja und weiter? Damit ist auch keinem geholfen.



Doch. Lesen, verstehen und wissen warum niemand mit dem Mitleid haben sollte


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2019)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> Doch. Lesen, verstehen und wissen warum niemand mit dem Mitleid haben sollte



Du brauchst ja auch kein Mitleid mit ihm zu haben. Es reicht, wenn du ihn nicht magst, wenn du ihn in Ruhe lässt. Wenn man einen jungen Hund quält, dann wird er verstört, aggressiv und generell verhaltensgestört. Was glaubst du wird aus einem Menschen, dem über Jahre das Leben zu Hölle gemacht wird? Und das nicht von ein paar Leuten, sondern von tausenden, die regelmäßig sogar zu ihm hinfahren um ihn zuhause zu terrorisieren, falsche Notrufe absetzen, Brände auslösen? Und was ist ein "Arschloch", was viele wohl in ihm sehen, im Vergleich zu den Leuten, die solche Aktionen durchführen oder auch nur gut heißen und sich darüber amüsieren? Die Hetzartikel und Posts auf irgendwelche Websites und in den sozialen Medien posten?

Himmel, denk mal ein bisschen über deinen Tellerrand hinaus. Das ganze ist kein Spiel und kein Film und der Typ ist auch kein psychopathischer Massenmörder oder Vergewaltiger, wo man sich einreden könnte, der hätte das verdient. Das ist einfach nur ein armer Kerl mit psychischen Problemen, der mit allen Mitteln um Aufmerksamkeit bettelt und nicht versteht, was er damit anrichtet.


----------



## flloyd (2. Februar 2019)

"Unsere Empfehlung hierzu: am besten man ignoriert den Drachenlord einfach."  Tja. Kriegt ihr selbst ja auch nicht wirklich hin.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Februar 2019)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> Doch. Lesen, verstehen und wissen warum niemand mit dem Mitleid haben sollte


Hab ich. Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere. Aber ich weiß trotzdem nach wie vor nicht, warum man mit ihm kein Mitleid haben sollte. 

Neawoulf hat es eigentlich schon ziemlich gut gesagt. Der Kerl ist kein Straftäter, sondern eine therapiebedürftige Gestalt. Verdient hat er sowas ganz einfach nicht. Basta.


----------



## BountyGamer (2. Februar 2019)

Geile News die letzte Zeit auf PCGames. Man denkt oft, dass RTL euch übernommen hat.
Aber dazu fehlt es in den News an schreiberischem Können lustig zu wirken.


----------



## TAOO (3. Februar 2019)

Ich seh das absolut so wie'FLLOYD', - Der Dritte unter mir ! Garnicht so blöde, deine Antwort . Andere belehren zu wollen aber selber ins Fettnäpfchen treten . Und ausserdem nur mal so am Rande . Jaaa' er wird aufhören weil wir es sagen, weil wir es so wollen, schon klar' Hater und so'n Shit . Ich mein, ich kenn diesen Drachenfreak nicht, aber solange sich Leute das anschauen, hat er doch genau das was er will ? Sonst könnte er nämlich genauso gut auf der Toilette stehen, und seiner Klobürste alles erzählen . Also - lass den Drachen raus' Lord Helmchen . Es wird ihm nicht gut tun


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

flloyd schrieb:


> "Unsere Empfehlung hierzu: am besten man ignoriert den Drachenlord einfach."  Tja. Kriegt ihr selbst ja auch nicht wirklich hin.



Der Kerl IST nun mal Gesprächsthema - da kann man auch drüber berichten und trotzdem die Empfehlung geben, dies künftig zu ignorieren. Wenn du jemanden von Drogen wegbekommen willst, musst du ja schließlich trotzdem die Drogen vorher thematisieren und nicht totschweigen...


----------



## TAOO (3. Februar 2019)

Ist ja auch richtig ! Kann man definitiv so machen . Der Satz passte nur irgendwie wie die Faust aufs Auge . Obwohl wenn wir schonmal beim Thema sind, ich denke solche Beispiele sollte man auf garkeinen Fall folgen . Seine Mitmenschen immer mit Respekt behandeln, wenns geht sogar helfen . Korrekt bleiben ist immer wichtig, denn'So du mir - So ich dir' . Es sei denn man zeigt noch größere größe, im guten Sinne . Man erntet was man sät . Also'seit immer gut und Nett zueinander, es gibt genug Böses da draußen, es ist die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen einen besseren Ort aus diesem Planeten zu machen ! So, jetzt ne runde'Dead By Daylight', muß mich doch wieder abreagieren .... War nur Spaß . Aber Zocken tu ichs trotzdem . Schön Sonntag allen noch


----------



## chris74bs (3. Februar 2019)

Ich finds genial das sich sehr wahrscheinlich die ganzen Hater extrem aufregen das sie ihn nicht mehr haten können hrhr


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2019)

Spinnt nicht rum Leute, wir sind hier nicht auf Facebook, Twitter oder Youtube.


----------



## Hurshi (3. Februar 2019)

Man sieht die Hater haben nix mehr zu tun weil der Typ offline is nun sindse hier^^


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2019)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> A*************** x
> 9xxxx xxxxxxxxx



Das reicht jetzt. Mit der Veröffentlichung der Adresse unterstützt du aktiv das Mobbing, das seit Jahren auf den Mann einprasselt. Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung, was Mobbing mit einem Menschen anrichten kann? Ich hab da echt keine Worte für, wenn man sowas auch noch unterstützt. Einfach nur zum kotzen!

Der Post ist übrigens gemeldet.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Februar 2019)

hab den Beitrag mit der Adresse gelöscht, bei Wiederholung gibts ne Verwarnung, glaub es geht los hier.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab den Beitrag mit der Adresse gelöscht, bei Wiederholung gibts ne Verwarnung, glaub es geht los hier.



Eine absolute Vorzeiger-Aktion


----------



## Loosa (3. Februar 2019)

Gerade drübergestolpert und ein bisschen passt es ja zum Thema. 15 Minutes of Shame.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePsW0wEtKt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bissig-böser Lyriker und Musiker. Ich finde den genial. 
Mittlerweile macht er leider mehr Musical als neue Lieder.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab den Beitrag mit der Adresse gelöscht, bei Wiederholung gibts ne Verwarnung, glaub es geht los hier.



Richtig so. Manchmal frage ich mich, welche Schalter bei manchen Leuten falsch geschaltet sind. Unglaublich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das reicht jetzt. Mit der Veröffentlichung der Adresse unterstützt du aktiv das Mobbing, das seit Jahren auf den Mann einprasselt. *Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung, was Mobbing mit einem Menschen anrichten kann?* Ich hab da echt keine Worte für, wenn man sowas auch noch unterstützt. Einfach nur zum kotzen!
> 
> Der Post ist übrigens gemeldet.



Sehr, sehr schlimmes. Ich kenne eine Familie, da hat sich der Sohn deswegen umgebracht, weil er damit nicht klar kam. Den haben sie auch überall fertig gemacht. Glaub irgendwie seinen Kopf auf Pornovideos gesetzt und verteilt und all so einen Mist.
Das Schlimme am Internet ist ja: Du kannst dem nicht entkommen. Früher im RL war das schon schlimm genug, aber er konnte zumindest umziehen und hatte dann im neuen Umfeld seine Ruhe. Im Internet geht das nicht. Es verfolgt eine Person immer.. das ist das Brutale.


----------



## Gorgomir (3. Februar 2019)

Die Strafen für Mobbing aller Art können nicht hart genug, im Falleeines Suizides, sollte es für die Schweine Mordanklagen hageln. Ich bin da ganz radikal und greife auch direkt ein, wenn ich Mobbing irgendwo bemerke und wenn es halt mir Gewalt ist. Anders lernt dieses Gesindel es ja nicht, die müssen einmal selbt in Angst und Elend leben.


----------



## Loosa (3. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Schlimme am Internet ist ja: Du kannst dem nicht entkommen. Früher im RL war das schon schlimm genug, aber er konnte zumindest umziehen und hatte dann im neuen Umfeld seine Ruhe. Im Internet geht das nicht. Es verfolgt eine Person immer.. das ist das Brutale.



Mobbing gab es ja schon immer. Und zum Teil wird das in der Schule immerhin als Problem erkannt (jedenfalls zeugten das massig Plakate an den Wänden beim letzten Klassentreffen). Aber wenn du früher aus der Schule gekommen bist konnte man wenigstens abschalten. Freundeskreis, Famile... da hattest du ein Refugium. Aber jetzt, wo alle vernetzt sind?
In der Hinsicht bin ich froh, dass ich meine Jugendjahre noch offline erlebt habe.

Laut einem Beitrag von Bill Maher, hat die Selbstmordrate unter Jugendlichen (in USA) enorm zugenommen. Bei Jungs zieht Online-Mobbing weniger. Die zocken gemeinsam Ballerspiele und gut ist. Mobbing ist da eher physischer Natur, und das klappt online nicht. Aber Mädels stellen ein Selfie online und warten darauf bewertet zu werden. Ein umso extremerer Katalyst.

Selbstmordrate Jungs: +25%
Selbstmordrate Mädels: +70%


/edit: Hab den Clip gefunden. Wo "Killerspiele" mal zur Abwechslung als problemloser Zeitvertreib unter Kumpels gesehen wird: ab hier. Aber auch im Gesamten sehenswert (trotz Scaramucci).


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2019)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Konkurrenzkampf bei den Mädels noch größer ist. Wie Loosa schon schreibt, wir Jungs machen ja keine Fotos von uns und gucken wer ist der Schönste usw... bei den Frauen ist das alles noch bissl krasser. Da wird dann noch gemobbt wenn sie bissl mehr auf den Rippen hat und all solche Sachen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schlimmes. Ich kenne eine Familie, da hat sich der Sohn deswegen umgebracht, weil er damit nicht klar kam. Den haben sie auch überall fertig gemacht. Glaub irgendwie seinen Kopf auf Pornovideos gesetzt und verteilt und all so einen Mist.
> Das Schlimme am Internet ist ja: Du kannst dem nicht entkommen. Früher im RL war das schon schlimm genug, aber er konnte zumindest umziehen und hatte dann im neuen Umfeld seine Ruhe. Im Internet geht das nicht. Es verfolgt eine Person immer.. das ist das Brutale.



Eben das ist wohl die übelste Folge, die dabei herauskommen kann. Der Drachenlord mag in den Augen vieler eine unsympathische und extreme Persönlichkeit sein, der mit Beleidigungen und dummen Sprüchen usw. um sich wirft, keine Ahnung (hab nie eines seiner Videos ganz gesehen) Aber wie es in einem aussieht, was es in einem Menschen anrichtet, wenn man ihn zu Tausenden über Jahre ohne Unterlass auf diese Weise für das angreift, was dieser Mensch ist, kann keiner sehen. Niemand von den Deppen fragt sich, was der Typ eigentlich alles einstecken muss und wie sich das wohl für ihn anfühlen mag, wenn man weder physisch, noch psychisch irgendeinen sicheren Rückzugsort hat. Als damals der Sondereinsatz bei dem Zuhause war, weil hunderte Leute angekündigt haben ihm die Bude einzureißen, schrieb irgendwer auf Youtube, dass er erst aufhören würde, wenn der Typ sich umgebracht hat. Wie verdammt krank können Leute eigentlich sein? Echt traurig.

Da mag einer noch so cool oder "unterhaltsam" auf sowas reagieren ... man weiß nicht, was es im Inneren anrichtet. Einen Großteil ihrer unbeliebten Außenseiter schafft sich die Gesellschaft durch ihr Verhalten gegenüber den "unnormalen" selbst. Manchmal mit schlimmen Folgen.


----------



## Terracresta (4. Februar 2019)

Im Endeffekt spielt es keine Rolle, wen es getroffen hat, sondern es geht ums Prinzip, dass die Medienanstalten jetzt Kohle gewittert haben bzw. sich davor fürchten, dass noch weniger Leute TV schauen. Mir kommt der Brechreiz und ich bin auch jemand, der zum Zahlen der Rundfunkgebühren gezwungen wird, ohne den öffentlichen Rundfunk und TV im allgemeinen zu nutzen.

Das man im tollen Deutschland aber kein Recht bekommt, wenn man gegen den Staat klagt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Februar 2019)

... passend zum Thema Mobbing, Schule und was es für Auswirkungen hat: ich hab am WE mit "Bestürzen" lesen müssen, das sich hier in Berlin eine 11 Jährige (!) wegen Mobbing umgebracht hat. Unfassbar, vor allem als dann raus kam, dass es schon länger Meldungen diesbzgl. gab und die entsprechenden Lehrer etc. nicht so reagiert haben, wie es vllt. ratsam gewesen wäre.

Vllt. wäre der Selbstmord mit Handlungen seitens der Schule bzw. Leitung vermeidbar gewesen ...


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Februar 2019)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt spielt es keine Rolle, wen es getroffen hat, sondern es geht ums Prinzip, dass die Medienanstalten jetzt Kohle gewittert haben bzw. sich davor fürchten, dass noch weniger Leute TV schauen. Mir kommt der Brechreiz und ich bin auch jemand, der zum Zahlen der Rundfunkgebühren gezwungen wird, ohne den öffentlichen Rundfunk und TV im allgemeinen zu nutzen.
> 
> Das man im tollen Deutschland aber kein Recht bekommt, wenn man gegen den Staat klagt, sollte klar sein.



Warum gibt es eigentlich immer bei einer solchen Diskussion den einen der genau dieses Thema aufreißt. Es hat nichts damit zu tun ob du das persönlich nutzt oder nicht, sondern damit, dass die Gemeinschaft dafür aufkommt das es dieses Angebot gibt. Du beschwerst dich doch auch nicht über die Mehrwertsteuer wenn du bei Mc Donnalds gegessen hast, obwohl du danach auch nicht mehr wert bist als vorher. 

Genau wie dieses Unrechtsstaatsgeseiere. Du bekommst kein Recht, weil du im Unrecht bist und nichts anderes.


----------



## flloyd (4. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Kerl IST nun mal Gesprächsthema - da kann man auch drüber berichten und trotzdem die Empfehlung geben, dies künftig zu ignorieren.



Oder man macht eben einfach mal den Anfang. Leute wie der werden weitermachen solangen er Zuseher hat und noch viel mehr: Solanger er mediale Aufmerksamkeit in Form von Artikeln erhält. Einfach mal den eigenen Tipp beherzigen also und *nicht *über ihn berichten. Der lebt eben für und von der Aufmerksamkeit. Entzieht man ihm diese umfassend, wird er auch ruhig sein. 



> Wenn du jemanden von Drogen wegbekommen willst, musst du ja schließlich trotzdem die Drogen vorher thematisieren und nicht totschweigen...



Wenn man jemanden von seiner Drogensucht befreien möchte, ist sicherlich auch nicht Berichterstattung wirklich hilfreich. Hinken, Vergleich und so...


----------



## Xanbor (4. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab den Beitrag mit der Adresse gelöscht, bei Wiederholung gibts ne Verwarnung, glaub es geht los hier.



Und warum das? Hierzulande hat jeder, der eine eigene Seite hat, auf Youtube, Twitch, Facebook etc. aktiv ist eine Impressumspflicht, da hat der vollständige Name, eine Adresse und eine E-Mailadresse zu stehen. Also recht einfach das auch so herauszubekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Und warum das? Hierzulande hat jeder, der eine eigene Seite hat, auf Youtube, Twitch, Facebook etc. aktiv ist eine Impressumspflicht, da hat der vollständige Name, eine Adresse und eine E-Mailadresse zu stehen. Also recht einfach das auch so herauszubekommen.


 Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, dass das posten der Adresse wie eine Aufforderung "los, geht mal dahin!" ist, die auch Leute erreichen kann, die nicht so bescheuert im Hirn sind, um von alleine auf die Idee zu kommen, nach der Adresse zu suchen.

Hinzu kommt, dass diese "eine Adresse"  im Impressum nicht zwingend die Wohnadresse sein muss. Gerade bekanntere Leute nehmen extra eine Adresse einer Firma oder so, die sie vertritt, wohnen aber nicht dort. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass auf der Homepage von z.B. Manuel Neuer oder Helene Fischer deren private Adresse im Impressum steht... 

Auch email und Telefonnummer sind bei halbwegs bekannten Leuten niemals die privaten Kontaktdaten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... passend zum Thema Mobbing, Schule und was es für Auswirkungen hat: ich hab am WE mit "Bestürzen" lesen müssen, das sich hier in Berlin eine 11 Jährige (!) wegen Mobbing umgebracht hat. Unfassbar, vor allem als dann raus kam, dass es schon länger Meldungen diesbzgl. gab und die entsprechenden Lehrer etc. nicht so reagiert haben, wie es vllt. ratsam gewesen wäre.
> 
> Vllt. wäre der Selbstmord mit Handlungen seitens der Schule bzw. Leitung vermeidbar gewesen ...



Die Leute und Familien werden oft alleine gelassen. Bei dem von mir oben angesprochenen Thema, da war die Mutter nach dem Tod ihres Sohnes sogar im TV um auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen, saß da in einer Talkrunde.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, dass das posten der Adresse wie eine Aufforderung "los, geht mal dahin!" ist, die auch Leute erreichen kann, die nicht so bescheuert im Hirn sind, um von alleine auf die Idee zu kommen, nach der Adresse zu suchen.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass diese "eine Adresse"  im Impressum nicht zwingend die Wohnadresse sein muss. Gerade bekanntere Leute nehmen extra eine Adresse einer Firma oder so, die sie vertritt, wohnen aber nicht dort. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass auf der Homepage von z.B. Manuel Neuer oder Helene Fischer deren private Adresse im Impressum steht...
> 
> Auch email und Telefonnummer sind bei halbwegs bekannten Leuten niemals die privaten Kontaktdaten.



Nicht nur das, so allgemeingültig ist die Impressumspflicht ja gar nicht. Bei privaten Blogs oder auch Sozialen Medien, die man nicht selbst hostet sondern wo man einen Dienst wie Twitter, Facebook, You Tube etc. nutzt muss man mitnichten seinen echten Namen oder gar die Adresse angeben.


----------

